# Need help with a remodel of dining room and bathroom



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I moved this to interior decorating as the question is more a decorating and paint question--Mike--


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

Purple is pretty much an individual choice and I wouldn't do it, but it doesn't mean you shouldn't. 

Personally, I prefer a buttery yellow or a light green-subtle, but nice. Just my colors I guess> Even though I don't usually like green, my daughter bought a house that has a light green dining room and an adjoining butty gold living room and it looks great.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not much on advising on paint as it is a personal preference. There are a few things you could do to increase the value and saleability of your home. I would get rid of the walls used for stair rails and install some nice oak stairs and rails system. I would go with a larger ceiling mold or run two smaller runs of mold with your ceiling mold and paint a different color to make the ceiling mold look larger. I would go with taller base molding also. The door and window molding needs a little something also. Maybe a plinth block with a head type header over the doors and windows. There are some other things also but these are the main things I would do. JMHO


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You mention a vinyl floor. Do you mean laminate? Or is it in the bathroom and I am not seeing it? What color and what did you have in mind for a replacement?

Also having trouble with the flow of things. Could you do a quick floorplan sketch? Doesn't have to be fancy. If you want to do something more formal, Sweet Home 3d is free open source software. It's great and with a quick learning curve. You will find having a scaled drawing of your space will come in handy when ordering materials like new flooring, paint, etc. 

It looks like you have enough light to pull off deep blue-violets or purples in the dining room if you want but before I make suggestions I want to see how traffic and the eyes of people flow from room to room. Most of my love for color and years learning it formally come from my Mom. She put together stunning rooms anchored in deep regal purples. Lavender doesn't float my boat so much. It has its place but usually strikes me as a little too fififoofoo.

Not sure how to comment on color for the bath until I see where it is. People are afraid of dark colors in baths usually because the lighting sucks. And too much color reflects and tosses off the women folk that like to fard in them. Tell me what you have?

It's funny, my color reference books have been sitting for ages and all of the sudden, thanks to this site, I seem to be dusting them off. Anyhow, here is a page from one of my fave references, "Color Harmony Workbook" (sadly I think it is out of print). Is something like this along the lines of what you had in mind for your dining room? It is a simple and elegant color scheme. Your existing BRIGHT WHITE woodwork in that space would have to be toned down but I can adjust the scheme to work with your existing carpeting on the stairs. I've got some time on my hands so can play a bit. Perhaps it will help or inspire others on this site to do the same.


----------

